# Photos of T-H's Skyline R32 GT-R



## [pontus] (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wow absolutly amazing, beautiful car, great pics and setting......just simply another one of a few amazing 32's:smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Cooooooooooooool Dude!
I'm not a fan of the 32's but this is an exception.
Great photos too! 10/10:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Some stunning photo's in there !


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

That looks great, the white wheels, graphics and clear indicators look amazing with the black.

Alex B


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb camera work there :smokin:

Normally I'm not too keen on the black car/white wheel combo, but yours I have to say looks very  Clear lenses finish it off nicely too!


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

excellent work mate looks ace


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Superb photos of a beautiful car. What a first post!!


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

stunning wagon and excellent pics


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Excellent shots!! Love the 10th one


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

another truley excellent looking 32, no doubt the photographer helped 

can I ask who did the photography work? real good job imo.


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

so lovely


----------



## [pontus] (Jun 4, 2006)

I did the job myself. The car isn't mine, it belongs to T-H, also a member at this forum.

I'm not a pro, just a amateur continous developing my skills. You're all welcome to Sweden with your own cars if you would like a session


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

fantastic pics ...


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful car and pics... Great work there..


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

That is an awesome looking 32, the kit, wheel, colour and graphics combination just all works together so well


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

that's one very nice looking R32.

Like the quality of the pics, too


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet ride and great photography in motion.

Cya O!


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

As i said before, really really awesome pics Pontus  

And thanks all for the comments about the car! 

// T-H


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

lovely R32 jus amazing:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . from the 2000 pictures I have from Skylines on my Hard drive, ours will be in the top10.

Great job . .keep on going


----------



## [pontus] (Jun 4, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> . . . from the 2000 pictures I have from Skylines on my Hard drive, ours will be in the top10.
> 
> Great job . .keep on going


Wow, that would keep me workin'


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

WOW.. holy shit the DO-Luck kit can make the R32 loook sick  

very nice car


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

That is one of the nicest 32's I have EVER seen!
Everything fits together. Beautiful car mate.
Doluck rules....or could it be a Ziax kit? They look quite similar....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

wooooow!!!!!!!!!!! thats so beautiful ride....me wants


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Flint said:


> That is one of the nicest 32's I have EVER seen!
> Everything fits together. Beautiful car mate.
> Doluck rules....or could it be a Ziax kit? They look quite similar....


Thanks.

No, this is an original Do Luck kit.
Have seen the "Ziax" kits, and that dont fit at all


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweet car. I'm jealous, my white wheels dont flow with my car like yours do


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice photo shots....great job (thumbs up)


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Love it longtime


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

amazing GTR


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great looking 32 and the pics are very good!


----------



## BDoN (Jun 7, 2006)

extremely clean R32, maybe i can get mine lookin that smooth someday. great job and great pics


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

awww man that is some truly excellent photography and where abouts are you located around the world? that road looks fantastic to drive along ...proper outrun - beach on one side.. cliffs on the other hehehe!
stunning motor mate - really really pretty!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Yum!


----------



## [pontus] (Jun 4, 2006)

anthonymcgrath said:


> awww man that is some truly excellent photography and where abouts are you located around the world? that road looks fantastic to drive along ...proper outrun - beach on one side.. cliffs on the other hehehe!
> stunning motor mate - really really pretty!


I live in Sweden. The road is placed next to Swedens second biggest lake, Vättern!


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

How did you get the lens on your projector's clear? Did you get the glass worked or is it a new cover all together..

Looks absolutely stunning


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

this GTR is really a monster with wheels , looks really nice


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> this GTR is really a monster with wheels , looks really nice


It does.. i think this is close to being one of my favourite looking Skylines of all time.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanx gyus, i´m glad you like it.



BigBlueR32 said:


> How did you get the lens on your projector's clear? Did you get the glass worked or is it a new cover all together..
> 
> Looks absolutely stunning


The glass is just polished, so nothing is "changed".

Thanx!

// Tommy Hammar


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, if somebody want to know how the car sounds today, just download this movie.
Was filmed ~30 minutes ago  

Rightclick, save as

// Tommy Hammar

Edit: Let me know if the link works, the server seems to be a little unstable for the moment....


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

looks so hard..fantastic (not too keen on the graphics tho)


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought it was my pc's going mad 
NICE CAR!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

beautiful car....but i see the black car/white wheel combo is getting a bit popular... might have to make some mental changes to my upcoming project. Do Luck kit huh....nice R32, very nice....


----------



## fss_stage (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG! Awesome car, dude! Fantastic fotos! I've just bought a BNR32 (addicted to the 32's =) ), really want to do with em something like that... I'm really impressed..


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Two :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## T-H (Mar 3, 2005)

New season, new look, and new pics 
It's not the same photographer this time.
This time its Jonas who made the Session, he also took this pic witch i posted in the "your fav. pic" thread.









I think this latest session turned out awesome, thanks Jonas.

And offcourse, thanks for the comments about the car. Glad u like it.



















































































// T-H


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

sooooooooo damnnnnnnnnnnn hottttttttttttt!


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

HOLY THREAD REVIVAL... Sept 2006...


I remember seeing these pic's back then & being impressed...

... & im not dissapointed with the new one's eather.!!


Great looking R32 you got there...:thumbsup:


----------

